# Spamban For Anth-hole



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It's come to our attention that former trial moderator CommanderAnthor (hereafter referred to as Anth-Hole) decided it was a wise idea to spam our members with links to his terrible, freehosted messageboard. He has been banned (and we decided not to make him a mod either, go fig). 

While we at Heresy couldn't give a flying fuck if you hang out elsewhere and/or tell a couple friends about some other place online, we do object to sending out spam through our PM system...we're the only ones allowed to send our members massed spam PMs that they'll probably delete before reading.

Here's the offending PM, dissected for truthiness.



Anth-Hole said:


> Hey your a good guy and I like you so i'd like to personally invite you to check out the new forum made by me and a few heresy members.
> 
> [hellhole freebie MB host link removed]
> 
> ...


It's worth noting that this exact same post was sent to over 30 members before we banned him...I'm sure they were all good guys who had a shot at being moderators. Funny how he didn't send it to any Heresy staffers...almost like he knew he was doing something stupid.

In followup messages he talks about how fast (For now, it;s on a shitty free MB host that will jam up once he gets a couple dozen active members) it is and how they have everything, except, you know, all of the awesome features that we have like the Arcade and the live chat, and the gallery and the glossary and, well, yeah, it's got...uum...boards.

Also apparently the rules aren't very strict and everyone gets along...because Heresy is a disciplinarian gulag where we all completely hate each other.

If anyone else wants to create their own personal internet shithole, that's fine...just know now that if you spam our members you will be banned...and then publicly mocked...because I'm kind of a dick.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fuck Heresy, i'm off to WH40kEmpire! Free boards rock!









*changes user title*


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*agreed*

yes, he sent the PM to me too, i signed up as a laff, now im spamming the hell out of it 

im not an asshole, the emperor said it was just and therefore it must be 

lol

M


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Heh, the hits just keep coming...first the Sexy Bacon incident, now this...how will Heresy ever survive? 

:laugh: :drinks: :laugh:


----------



## Demetriov (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm... I object to the abuse you are giving that forum...I mean sure, maybe he shouldn't have spammed, but isn't there such a thing as proffesionalism? Oh, and yes, I'm a member of both but no, I have no intent to spam or advertise. I believe that both are fine forums, simply conforming to a different mentality. I am not saying either is better. I simply believe that this is a tad unfair. I realise I'm probably going to end up in a lengthy debate/argument, so I'm trying to remain as neutral as possible.
Ah yes, and as for Magician's position...I have good evidence to suggest that he neither signed up for a 'laff', or is simply spamming the place. Do you remember, Mag? It involved a certain oath, taken against the name of Jezlad... I will give you a quote from the msn conversation in which this oath was taken. Note: Fate is Magician, and Kevin is Anthor, and I have inserted asterisks in where words might be found...offensive.

*Fate says (9:45 AM):
Can I be a moderator please.
Fate says (9:46 AM):
Remember that I said the oath of 'f**k jizzlad the que*****k, and t****in his dad'
Kevin Aquino(8)Time to pull the nails out of the walls keeping everything together that we ever knew(8) says (9:46 AM):
I got banned from heresy.. Why kiss my ass when your posting crap on there.

That's the extract...do with it what you will. I am not making any comments about either forum, simply objecting to the injustice I feel has been done. 
I realise I might end up in trouble for this...but just think about it before you go banning me.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Uh oh....I want to join this new site and take the anti-Jezlad oath...it'll be like a little song to tell my grand kids when I'm old and frail


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

It's a shame when someone does this sort of thing, becaue I know Anthor had a lot of friends, (me being one, but not particularly close) and it makes for such an awkward moment, 

"hmm, I like heresy, and I like anthor, what now?" 

I suppose that's a decision I'll just have to make...


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

I miss the sexy bacon... 

But take it as a compliment!
Your doing this right, and they want to be just like you!

...only, ya know... shittier...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

B-but he said I was a "swell guy"...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

LordWaffles said:


> B-but he said I was a "swell guy"...
> Edit/Delete Message


Beats 'f**k jizzlad the que*****k, and t****in his dad'

Can I be swell? :cray:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Fuck Heresy, i'm off to WH40kEmpire! Free boards rock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel my funniest Staff member nomination just got justified. :laugh:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

can i just say that this is a lie, and that never happened, i never said any of that, no ok i didnt spam his site, but i was in the process of doing so when i posted that, and then he banned me. Im gonna drop the fact that you are going to such lengths to lie about me and i hope it will never happen again!

thats the end of that!

M


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Demetriov said:


> Hmm... I object to the abuse you are giving that forum...I mean sure, maybe he shouldn't have spammed, but isn't there such a thing as proffesionalism? Oh, and yes, I'm a member of both but no, I have no intent to spam or advertise. I believe that both are fine forums, simply conforming to a different mentality. I am not saying either is better. I simply believe that this is a tad unfair. I realise I'm probably going to end up in a lengthy debate/argument, so I'm trying to remain as neutral as possible.
> 
> I am not making any comments about either forum, simply objecting to the injustice I feel has been done.
> I realise I might end up in trouble for this...but just think about it before you go banning me.



For the record, I never condone spamming other forums, which is one reason I didn't include a link, or even mention it by name.

However, I always reserve the right to make someone look like an utter tit for doing one of the very few things that'll actually get you banned straight off around here.

I suggest you address your complaints about your forum being mocked to Anth-Hole, since he's the one who brought this on. You haven't done anything wrong, so you're not going to get banned just for disagreeing, but Anth did break the rules so he did get banned.

And since he broke them on behalf of the forum (which I have neither named nor linked to), and I can't very well ban a forum, I choose instead to call it a shithole Heresy knockoff on a piece of shit freebie server.

Also, to any friends of Anth-Hole, or people who have joined his site:
We couldn't give a shit either way, honestly.

There's no Sophie's Choice moment.

You can stay on Heresy and still be Anth's friend (unless he opts to hold it against you), and you can stay on Heresy and join the other site. We honestly have absolutely no problem with our members joining other sites...we just object to our members being spammed by backstabbing little malcontents.

If you like Heresy, stay on heresy. You can still be friends with the guy and post on his site. Honestly.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

can't we all just get along? Heresy? 40k empire? the freaky sexy bacon site? The internet is big enough for all of us!

p.s. On another (slightly) different topic, I sent about 8 P.M.'s to remind some guys about a competition I started, is this the same sorta thing? If it is, I'm sorry jez, and Gal, and anyone else involved.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It's a shame, he was an alright member of the site untill this jackass incident. What a dumb thing to do! Good to know that the staff are doing all that they can to stop stuff like this from happening!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Will someone PM me the addy to this new site, please?

Cheers.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Right, I would just like to say, the free forums are a good small community, but you can't beat heresy with the helpfulness and people here. I would just like to point out, that extract may or may not be true, I believe that all the people that are trying to fight, just don't. There is no point fighting when its like, Big v Small, big will nearly win all the time. Can't we just live our virtual lives in peace ? . Visit the forums we want? Etc.

IMO, it's an argument about a petty spamming issue, no need for fighting...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

when in doubt said:


> can't we all just get along? Heresy? 40k empire? the freaky sexy bacon site? The internet is big enough for all of us!


Of course it is. Like I said, you can still be his friend, post on his site, etc and still be a member of Heresy. There's no problem, no decisions to make. Do what you want and be happy.



> p.s. On another (slightly) different topic, I sent about 8 P.M.'s to remind some guys about a competition I started, is this the same sorta thing? If it is, I'm sorry jez, and Gal, and anyone else involved.


That's not the same thing, especially if they were involved in/were aware of the competition and it was going on here at Heresy. If you start sending out mass PMs to people out of the blue that's more of a problem.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh dear.


I bet similar things were said by some of the larger forums about Heresy when it was started.


Silly chap for using our PM system for spamming.
He will learn that its not as easy as some think to run a forum.

I suggest we all just leave it alone to prosper or wither on its own accord.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Our forums is doing fine =]
After getting the pm i joined and was lucky enough to get to be a mod =]
Now i think this pamming issue is a bit of a shit arguement to be honist with you, 30 people, come on!
He only wanted to tell people hed made a new site if people wanted to go on it


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> I bet similar things were said by some of the larger forums about Heresy when it was started.
> ...


Exactly, well put vash!  oh, and thanks for clearing that up galahad, I'm grateful :good:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Brother Wulox said:


> Our forums is doing fine =]
> After getting the pm i joined and was lucky enough to get to be a mod =]
> Now i think this pamming issue is a bit of a shit arguement to be honist with you, 30 people, come on!
> He only wanted to tell people hed made a new site if people wanted to go on it


It was thirty before we stopped him, would've been more if we'd let it go.
Meanwhile, we have very clear rules about not soliciting our members, rules which he blithely ignored. Doesn't matter how many people he sent to, he deliberately broke the rules, spammed our members and caused several of them to report it to the mods.

What I only wanted to tell people I can get them viagra without a prescription, or I only wanted to let people know about the awesome deals I have on x-boxes and iphones? If I only send them to a couple people is that ok? Spamming is spamming. It's against the rules for a reason. People complained to us about it for a reason.

You have to expect some sort of reaction when you stoop to shit like that. This was ours. If you guys quit harping on it the thread'll die off on its own after a few days and everyone will be at peace. I promise, I won't even call them a shithole Heresy knockoff again. Hell, maybe in two or three years time we'll be a bitter, dried up husk of a forum and you guys'll be mocking your own knockoff upstart forum. Good luck with that.

PS: He could have always just started a thread like those sexy bacon guys, I don't think anyone got banned over that ;-)


----------



## Demetriov (Oct 30, 2008)

> can i just say that this is a lie, and that never happened, i never said any of that, no ok i didnt spam his site, but i was in the process of doing so when i posted that, and then he banned me. Im gonna drop the fact that you are going to such lengths to lie about me and i hope it will never happen again!


Heheh...don't worry Mag, you clearly value your place here very much, so I'll help cover for you.
Yes, people, that was all a complete lie, I was being silly and stupid.
There, do you think that'll have them fooled? I think so 
Oh, and yes, Galahad, I think letting this whole thing die off is a fair enough idea. There is little point in landing more people in trouble _because of_ somebody else getting in trouble. I shall remain quiet on the issue for now, unless provoked.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah, hasn't the sexy bacon guy (wartyg or whatever) only made one post? To advertise his website? I feel another banhammer swing should come along.....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You know what I find halarious? I didn't even make the invite list. No PM for me saying I should jump ship. Oh, no. I had no idea this crap was going on until about five minutes ago. That being said, I'm going to lurk over there, because I always enjoy reaffirming my belief that whatever I'm involved with is better than the competition... and let's face it, Heresy's really the best online, and that's not going to change.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> You know what I find halarious? I didn't even make the invite list. No PM for me saying I should jump ship. Oh, no. I had no idea this crap was going on until about five minutes ago. That being said, I'm going to lurk over there, because I always enjoy reaffirming my belief that whatever I'm involved with is better than the competition... and let's face it, *Heresy's really the best online*, and that's not going to change.


Yes, it probably is. But, yeah, Anthors advertising method wasn't as good, but it doesn't mean he can't make a new forum. I mean, it should make it as a nice little community, if it goes more, which we're hoping, then let it be.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok , seriously all this arguing has put me in a mood to go check this site out...some one best send me a link or so help me god......

I'll urinate on a rug...probably my own.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm gutted I wasn't regarded to be a good guy!  :laugh:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, now Baron Spikey...don't do that...it _really_ ties the room together. 

*Runs off for a White Russian 

:biggrin:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

ah, this is a joke right? a free forum run by a comittee of 15 year olds...and a closet facist. im going to go and join straight away, and im going to participate in a fine evening of bitching, whining and self righteousness; because there certianly isnt any 40k discussion going on there.

as soon as people get sick of throwing their toys out of the pram, itll be over, and its time for us to let it drop.

*lock*


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welp..... can't say I have any interest in the site myself. Nothing to really appeal to me there, especially when Heresy is all the forum a body needs. Assy way of telling people about it and such but now that the rules violation has been dealt with, I will not trouble myself over it any further.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just for the record, he has every right to make his own forum and you have every right to go there...I'm just mocking the guy for being stupid enough to try to spam our forums.


----------

